# Four boys will need homes!



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I've got four boys that will be ready to go in a few weeks, near Peterborough Ontario!


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Aww!!! So tempting! So cute!!!!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I found the babies a home!:3


----------

